# Anyone else disappointed in Bungie?



## Depauville Kid

I know many many many people love Destiny and now Destiny 2. I just read that physical sales for Destiny 2 are down, but there certainly are reasons for that. Destiny 1 was a huge success. But, I wonder how many people bought Destiny 1 expecting a Halo like experience? I did. Halo was one of my favorite series ever and I was super excited for Bungies new project. Bungie even did a lot to lay out the new lore prior to Destiny 1 launch. I was expecting another story driven experience like they did with Halo. I was super disappointed to find out that the story is forgettable and it truly is a grind and raid game. Needless to say, Destiny 2 sounds like a great game in its genre, but I will be passing this time as I now know I will not be getting a Halo like experience.


----------

